# Watered the lawn tonight.



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

My lawn was not water stressed until this weekend. Unbelievable for my neck of the woods! Usually you can water or watch your yard burn up from mid july to early September. This year was unseasonably cool with rain every week.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

us too here is New England we have had a very rainy summer... never needed to water once...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Had to water several times this summer, especially August. Done for this year.


----------

